# Nelson - photos



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

Nelson is 10 months old today. This forum has been so useful, advice and ideas have helped answer almost every question that has arrisen. So here are some photos from the last 10 months. Enjoy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwwww... Nelson is so BEAUTIFUL!! Thank you for sharing those photos. I love that his tail is not docked. As I'm sure you know, the Vizsla is the national dog of Hungary, and there, it is illegal to dock their tails. 

My dog Willie has a docked tail, but then, I am not his original owner. If the choice had been mine, Willie would still have his tail. Sometimes they do get injured and nothing else can be done but to amputate. I understand that. But Willie is purely a pet, and is unlikely to injure his tail while out hunting chipmunks in the back yard! Anyway, Nelson is a very handsome boy! Thanks again.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Nelson is so handsome. I love the first picture. There really isn't a cuter puppy than a V.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Nelson has grown into a very handsome boy! I love the 5th picture. The intense V stare. Is he onto to something or looking for trouble ;D


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Stunning! The last one in particular looks very professional ........ a possible gift card picture?


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Nelson is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Love them! makes me want another V ;D


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, seeing Nelson makes me want to get a male V to go along with the female I just got 4 weeks ago....sigh.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

He's SOOO Cute....Who could resist a Vizsla pup? Thanks for sharing...


----------



## cookhamjames (Sep 9, 2010)

The last one we took one eve in his usual play field. He was trying to stalk a honey bee!


----------

